# Working off clock



## brandy (Oct 25, 2021)

So, I asked my TL a question about something to do with work before I clocked in.. was told I was working off the clock.. Is this true? It seems so trivial.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 25, 2021)

brandy said:


> So, I asked my TL a question about something to do with work before I clocked in.. was told I was working off the clock.. Is this true? It seems so trivial.


Yes, Spot can consider that working off the clock, they are very careful about this type of thing. Evidently fear of lawsuits is a powerful motivator. Next time just wait until you are punched in first, and, in addition, I believe if a Spot leader calls you on the phone to discuss anything except your schedule when you’re punched out, you’re entitled to 15 minutes of pay. 😁


----------



## Captain Orca (Oct 25, 2021)

Stupid shit nonsense.  One of the reasons so many of us left.


----------



## brandy (Oct 25, 2021)

It doesn't seem like a big deal but I guess to them it is. I hope I dont get written up or let go over it, but if I do I do


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 26, 2021)

Say hold on. Let me punch in first. Then ask the question.


----------



## DBZ (Oct 26, 2021)

I doubt you will be written up for asking a question.


----------



## can't touch this (Oct 26, 2021)

Once upon a time I had a new TM on flow who was new to retail, bewildered by Zebras and hadn’t the slightest idea what she was doing, so I gave her my number and told her to call me at home if she had questions and couldn’t find anybody. She ended up calling me a few times in one shift (at least once even put the guest on to talk to me directly). I came in on my next scheduled day with my trusty suit of flak armor to do the punch correction and the reaction was not to be missed, though sadly y’all did indeed miss it. They couldn’t decide if they were madder about the work from home scheme itself or my follow up request for a time clock installation in my apartment for this purpose, but in any case the SD issued a fatwa declaring that only leadership can call me at home to discuss business henceforth and forever. The End.


----------

